
Why the U.S. Pays More Than Other Countries for Drugs - prostoalex
http://www.wsj.com/articles/why-the-u-s-pays-more-than-other-countries-for-drugs-1448939481?mod=e2fb
======
a3n
> The upshot is Americans fund much of the global drug industry’s earnings,
> and its efforts to find new medicines. “The U.S. is responsible for the
> majority of profits for most large pharmaceutical companies,” said Richard
> Evans, a health-care analyst at SSR LLC and a former pricing official at
> drug maker Roche Holding AG.

Consider two people who go to a care provider. Person A has health insurance.
The insurance company has negotiated a lower than "full" price to be paid for
care. Person A is basically happy.

Person B has no health insurance, and no negotiating power. Person B pays the
full price.

America is person B, the uninsured party. For some reason we refuse to band
together for a better deal.

------
pravda
Whenever I read the comments below an article like that, I always wonder
exactly the mechanism by which the pharm industry gets their talking-points
inserted.

Do public relations firms have full-time employees to get their talking-points
in? Freelancers?

Is it pharm employees in the spare time? Do they all get the same PDF from
Luntz Global?

